# North American Hunting club scam of the week



## gordylew (Aug 24, 2009)

For  you folks that subscribe to North American Hunting club.
You will be getting a large envelope in the mail with a smaller envelope attached to it.   DON"T OPEN THE Large envelope.
it contains a 2010 calender with a letter stating you are one of the "lucky" few who received this calender.  When you open the small  envelope you are then advised that if you want to keep the calender it is only $16.99 but if you don't want it, you have to send it back in the UNOPENED large envelope  with the prepaid label.

I'll be sending mine back in what ever envelope I can stuff it in.

North American Hunting Club=  sending your money So Miller and his cockeyed companion can go hunt on property you'll never be able to afford to hunt.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Aug 24, 2009)

I joined years ago, they sent me a book that I did not order.  Weeks later I got another book and a bill for the first one.  I sent the second book back with a note not to send anymore.  I got another bill.  I sent them a really nasty note that I was keeping the first book, was'nt going to pay for it and if they sent anything else without my approval I would send the situation to the Army Inspector General.  No more issues!


----------



## treadwell (Aug 24, 2009)

I spoke to a Postmaster about this type of thing, basically, ANYTHING you do not request and recieve in the mail, and they do not have proof that you requested it, is yours to keep. FREE.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 24, 2009)

i would imagine there is some teeny-tiny fine print that says if you subscribe to the club you are authorizing them to send you their "freebies". been there done that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2009)

treadwell said:


> I spoke to a Postmaster about this type of thing, basically, ANYTHING you do not request and recieve in the mail, and they do not have proof that you requested it, is yours to keep. FREE.


 
That is absolutely correct, and then as soon as your membership is up, don't rejoin this bunch of money grubbin idiots. They are obviously not about hunting.


----------



## 308NavyDad (Aug 24, 2009)

I got a envelope from them too.When I opened it there was another envelope it, so I could send them that $25 for the last book they sent me.Guess they thought I lost the first envelope.Pay up buddy


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I joined the fishing branch of the same group about 15 years ago. Got books that I did not want in the mail, same scam then as now.


----------



## cathooker (Aug 24, 2009)

I joined back in the mid 90s and they started that garbage so I wrote em a nasty letter and basically told them to kiss off no more letters or books for several years and then without me joining again the stuff started coming again.So I shot em off another nasty letter. This last time it was a REALLY nasty one. Since then no more "freebies"...


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 25, 2009)

I could be wrong (it happens occasionally) but I think that like the guy above said, in Georgia your not responsible for paying for unsolicited mail. Now if someone will just send me a new Matthews, that would be great.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep, the calender is yours free to keep.  Some idiot in the marketing department didn't read the DMM...

A common scheme is to send a free product with a notice stating that unless the recipient rejects or returns the product, the recipient will have to pay for future shipments.  Publishers play a similar game by sending unsolicited material, especially expensive professional publications or software. 

Under federal, Georgia, and most other state law, sending unsolicited goods, wares, or merchandise is deemed to be the sending of an unconditional gift to the recipient. 

In addition, in Georgia, if the sender continues to send bills or requests for payment for unsolicited goods, the recipient may sue the sender to stop him from sending invoices. The statute states that if you sue and win, you are entitled to reasonable attorneys' fees and costs. 

Sending unsolicited merchandise also breaks federal law. Under the Federal Postal Reorganization Act of 1970, it is mail fraud to send unsolicited merchandise to someone unless that person has ordered it. The person who violates this provision could be fined up to $1 million and imprisoned for up to 30 years. The only two types of merchandise that can be sent through the mail without your prior agreement are: 

1. Samples that are clearly and conspicuously marked "Free." 

2. Merchandise mailed by a charity that is soliciting contributions. 

In these two cases, although the sender is acting legally, the recipient still has the right to keep the merchandise as a gift.


----------



## germag (Aug 25, 2009)

The problem with these folks, as pointed out above, is that when you join the club you agree to participate in their "program", so it's really not unsolicited. I went through that crap with them back in the '90s. It all looked good and I was stupid enough to believe them...and didn't read all the fine print.


----------



## head shot (Aug 25, 2009)

Just don't pay... Field & Stream sent me a magazine and then all of a sudden I started receiving some garbage from another company saying I had been sent to collections for $12.00. I laughed and just kept throwing them in the garbage. I no longer get those notices! I don't even think it was a real collections agency, just some bull to get me to send money in.

If you send me something in the mail, without me ordering it, that's your loss!


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 25, 2009)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones...I signed up for a life membership years ago and agreed to their payment plan, well, soon went through a divorce and stopped making payments.  I am not listed as a lifemember but I continue to recieve the magazine and haven't payed a dime in over 10 years also no solicitation for money owed or anyhting.  

I guess some of us have it like that


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 25, 2009)

*nahc*



germag said:


> The problem with these folks, as pointed out above, is that when you join the club you agree to participate in their "program", so it's really not unsolicited. I went through that crap with them back in the '90s. It all looked good and I was stupid enough to believe them...and didn't read all the fine print.


If they had it like that, they don't realize it cuz I got a book from them and told em that I was not gonna pay 4 the book. Ain't heard nothing out of em since.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2009)

Been a Life Member since 2005. I have received some really nice stuff. The books they send are fine but I eventually had them stop sending them. I sent a letter and they quit. I do send the calendar back each year due to the fact it is not worth what they ask for it. Other than that I have no major complaints. I get the magazine and and occasional freebie to test.Maybe one day they will send me a Rifle to test but ain't holdin my breath.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Aug 25, 2009)

When I tried to get out of NAHC they sent me threatening collection notices about club dues.  I ignored them.  As far as I am concerned they are just out to scam all outdoorsmen.


----------



## germag (Aug 25, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> If they had it like that, they don't realize it cuz I got a book from them and told em that I was not gonna pay 4 the book. Ain't heard nothing out of em since.




Oh, I didn't pay them...I refused. I told them to send me the postage and I'd send all their stuff back to them. They never did.

I'm just saying that's the hook they used to try to bully me into paying. They threatened me with collection agencies...I told them I wasn't impressed.

I haven't heard from them for at least 10 years now.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 25, 2009)

Why would anyone want to join?


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 26, 2009)

I subscribed to a 4Wheel and Offroad magazine years back and I started to get all kinds of solicitation from other magazines North American Hunter being one of them. They sent me 6 months of their magazine, some coins, and a white tail book. I asked for none of this, therefore I paid for none of this. The NRA has done this to me in the past too. I will not pay if I didn't ask for the stuff. And I kept everything.


----------



## Devildawg17 (Oct 18, 2010)

treadwell said:


> I spoke to a Postmaster about this type of thing, basically, ANYTHING you do not request and recieve in the mail, and they do not have proof that you requested it, is yours to keep. FREE.



And this is why I got a letter from collections today for a nahc book. What can I do to get this off my credit?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2010)

beaverdam boyz said:


> And this is why I got a letter from collections today for a nahc book. What can I do to get this off my credit?


 
Why do you assume it is on your credit report?


----------



## Devildawg17 (Oct 18, 2010)

Does it not? The wife was raising cain.


----------



## hpurvis (Dec 8, 2010)

It should not be on your credit report.

I jsut never pay and then they quit sending them.


----------



## pistolpete1957 (Apr 13, 2012)

*North American Hunting club rip off.*

Is this the same North American Hunting Club with the hunting show where they draw a name every week for a free hunt? Or is it somebody different ripping off the name? My wife fell for the first letter and "Signed me up" because she thought i would like it, now the fools won't leave me alone.


----------

